
The first non-custodial debit card is opening up its alpha - draganm
https://medium.com/tokencard/start-living-your-life-in-the-ether-with-tokencard-a-10-step-guide-260a977a856d
======
duxup
To me the "be your own bank" sales pitch there just implies a lot of security
issues....

~~~
Bberdah
What do you mean? From the vibe I've got, it seems like it's fully non-
custodial. There is quite a large section in the middle too about securing
your keys.

